# My Old Girl Died Last Night..



## MyNaturesArt (Oct 1, 2009)

My sweet "Tink" passed away during the night. She was 13 years old and we knew it was coming, have had her in my lap the last few days holding her as much as possible. Just wanted to share her story.

Few years ago, I went in to work, mind you that was Petsmart, and the adoption people were coming in setting up for the weekend. On of the ladies had a small pink bundle in her arms and was telling our head manager that it was such a shame they would have to put her to sleep. She opened the blanket and I saw the most beautiful face peek out at me.







She had been found locked in a house for over 2 weeks with the body of the woman who owned her. She had starved and dehydrated to the point her kidneys had shut down practically she had gone blind and she was almost comatose. They had to force feed her with a syringe and she responded to no one.

Tears filled my eyes and my heart exploded, I walked over to her, gently took her from her arms and told her she has a home now.

She told me all her problems and how hard it would be, I said I dont care, she will spend the last of her life no matter how short in the arms of someone who loved her.

She opened her eyes and "SAW" me, she acknowledged me, and snuggled in! I spent the next 2 weeks hand feeding her and administrating medications for her system functions.

Thats all she needed! She came back on her own.. she began to run around the house, bossing around the cats and other animals and eating on her own. She became a normal happy dog! Horribly spoiled mind you..lol I bought her fluffy pink beds and blankets and clothes and she went everywhere with me.

A couple days ago, I knew it was coming. She stops running and started sleeping non-stop, I had to revert to the syringe for her water and she refused food. I hugged her and told her I loved her and it was ok, Im glad she came to me and I would never forget her. If she wanted to go, I would be ok. I got to love her for 2 years!

Im crying my eyes out writing this, she is wrapped in her velvet blanket now and will be buried this morning.

Thank you for listening to me go one.. I just needed to share how special she was.


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  :cry:


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thinking of you, it always sad to lose something so close to your heart.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 1, 2009)

MyNaturesArt:  I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful little "Tink", I am crying now also after reading of it, (it brings back sad memories of previous pets of mine).  A faithful, cuddly, furry friend becomes a major part of the family it lives with.  It is always so, so hard when we lose them.  I am sure many know of this kind of loss and feel your pain.  I know it is hard, but try to think of the joy you recieved from your little dog and know that you made her remaining years very happy.


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 1, 2009)

She loved you very much.I'm not a believer that we pick our dogs.It's they who pick us to receive their love.

Sorry for your loss.

Munky.


----------



## TessC (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 1, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## Deda (Oct 1, 2009)

What a beautiful story, thank you for sharing.

So sorry for your loss, but so happy you were there for her.


----------



## Pug Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

I am so sorry...I am crying right along with you.  You were both very luck to have found one another...  She sounds like she was a very special little lady.  I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## kittywings (Oct 1, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cry: I'm glad she had you to love her so much. :cry:


----------



## Rosey (Oct 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad that she had a wonderful last 2 years just like my Isis. She knew you loved her and she knew what a wonderful home she had.

*HUG*


----------



## islandbeauty (Oct 1, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, i would be at a loss if anything happened to my rat terrier Lady, so sorry again...


----------



## Sibi (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimberly,

I am sooooo sorry for your loss.  She was a mighty lucky dog to have you as her mom.  You definitely made her remaining years ones full of joy and I'm sure she passed in peace.  You'll always have her in your heart,

Sibi


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
She was very lucky to have you to love her so much.
Sadly, a lot of animals don't even get that.
I think they need love like they need food, air, water.

She will always love you, you know that right?


----------



## heyjude (Oct 1, 2009)

So very sorry.  Such a sweet face and how lucky you were to have found each other. 

Jude


----------



## jarvan (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimberly, 
I am so sorry for your loss. I think your girl had the best mom ever and you were each blessed to have each other. You gave her the best years of her life. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## IanT (Oct 2, 2009)

hugs to you hunn... from across the miles :*


----------



## AshleyR (Oct 2, 2009)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear about Tink. She was a gorgeous girl and it sounds like you loved her very well.

*hugs*


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss... always so sad to have to say goodbye to one of your best friends.


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 2, 2009)

i understand how much it hurts.....you were both blessed to love each other so much!


----------

